# Brasilia RR55OD ROSSI



## tAClue (Jul 6, 2017)

Could someone tell me what the main body of the Brasilia RR 55 od Rossi is made from please?


----------



## tAClue (Jul 6, 2017)

I'm guessing/hoping cast aluminium, can anyone confirm?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

tAClue said:


> Could someone tell me what the main body of the Brasilia RR 55 od Rossi is made from please?


are you having clump issues?


----------



## tAClue (Jul 6, 2017)

dfk41 said:


> are you having clump issues?


No. I haven't got it yet, though I have been informed it is on the way. Though it will need work. The reason I am asking is that if it has to come apart anyway I will either paint or polish it, depending on the material it is made from. (I like to think ahead with my small projects)


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

It will either be an alloy or a composite depending on which one you get


----------



## tAClue (Jul 6, 2017)

Well it arrived, and sure enough it needed some work, but.......not too much

To cut a short story shorter it was the main switch...

  

....choked by coffee powder

so after a clean and reassembly

  

a bit of grinding, weighing, tamping and timing I managed to produce this

  

which is the best tasting coffee I have ever made, and the texture was totally different to the rubbish I have been putting in my cup before (pre ground stuff)

I am however having to take the lid off to retrieve what I am owed....


----------



## tAClue (Jul 6, 2017)

........yes, I'm still awake!!!!!!!!


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Hi - I had big static issues with my Rossi - there was a lot of variation between beans but it was an issue - others did not have a problem, I tried extra earthing cables and chute screens none of this seemed to make a difference - one possible solution is using a food safe antistatic spray (ive not tried it)


----------



## tAClue (Jul 6, 2017)

I don't know wether it is using different beans or using a different grind setting for different beans but I am not having the same static problems now that I had a few days ago. The grinds seem much more willing to slide out at the moment.


----------



## haz_pro (Apr 4, 2013)

I've found the same with my DIY doserless rr45. I had a roast last week which was pretty much fine. Now using a rave blend and it sticks to the sides as if they were covered in glue. Very annoying.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Static can also be weather dependant, muggy days can cause no end of issues (although the RR55 does appear to suffer more than most from comments on here)

Beans do make a difference as does age in that the fresher a bean is out of the roaster the more static it can seem to suffer from. A quick brush round the cone post grind could be the easiest cheapest (if a slight tap to the side does not loosen it) solution though.

Positively, large improvement on pre ground though must offset a little hassle







(and open up a whole new raft of roasters to you as well)

John


----------



## tAClue (Jul 6, 2017)

johnealey said:


> .
> 
> Positively, large improvement on pre ground though must offset a little hassle
> 
> ...


Couldn't agree more, my experience with pre ground was awful and now I grind my own I won't be going back there. As you say 'a little hassle' is so worth the difference.


----------

